# Ram to Ewe Ratio (and Other Newbie questions)



## ACTS Village (Apr 8, 2014)

What is the fewest number of ewes I can have to keep ram happy? Also, I understand that he should be kept in flock until he is 5 months old, but if he is not breeding and the ewes are not lambing, can he still stay in with ewes or should he be moved to another pen? If he is moved, should I get him a castrated ram as a buddy (even if he is next to the ewes and can see them)?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 8, 2014)

Last year my ram had four ewes to breed, but he bred three (the fourth ewe lamb never came into heat like her twin). This year he had six and settled all of them. They are happy as long as they have a ewe!

Once my ram lambs are weaned, they are taken from the flock for about two to three weeks and turned back out onto pasture. They are then brought back to the dry lot in July/August when they start getting frisky with the ewes.

This year my ram bred the ewes in October and he stayed with them until February. I moved out the ram lambs with the rest of them in November. They were all moved out a week before the first ewe was due to lamb. I do not let my rams near the lambs, however.

I have kept sheep singly, but they have fenceline contact with other sheep. IMO I don't think they need a friend when they have fenceline contact. If they are completely cut off, then yes, get them a buddy. Either a wether or another ram.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes, one to one will work fine and some folk leave the ram in with the ewes after they want them bred. The pitfall of this is that some may not have been bred early and lambing can drag on for ever.

I have six rams which live peacefully together throughout the year and then are separated off to their respective ladies in the autumn.

Over here, it is generally said that e mature ram can 'manage' between 30 and 50 ewes and a ram lamb no more than 20 to 25.........(but he'll end up a bit thin at the end of the tupping season if you give him the maximum number!)


----------



## ACTS Village (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you both for your help. It is much appreciated.


----------

